# error '8000ffff'



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

installing a page in .asp and keep getting this error:

Provider error '8000ffff'

Catastrophic Failure

anyone got any ideas on what the possible causes are of this error?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Does it give you a line number of the failure? Is this your code or on a server somewhere?


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

yes and all the line says is:

con.open


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you post the code? Sounds like a problem with your connection string.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

i don't know how much you want to see but this is where the problem seems to be throughout the entire site:

set con=server.createObject("ADODB.Connection")
con.ConnectionString="driver={microsoft access driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=" & dbpath
con.open


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would suspect your variable *&dbpath* . Look at the definition for that and see if it is pointing to the correct path for the database on the server.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

well this is what that line looks like:
dbpath="E:\home\Default\xxxxxxxxxx.com\htdocs\xxxxxxxxxx.mdb"
of course without the x's. i believe its correct, but of course its always possible i screwed up LOL


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the database on a virtual directory or directly on the web server? Looks like the path is wrong because I see a .com in the path.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

these problems occured when i redesigned the site and this afternoon i reverted to the old design and everything seems to work fine i guess i'll just have to work on my design to figure out where i screwed up


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

okay guess i was wrong LOL........i'm running out of ideas! anyone got a new one for me?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is the exact path to the database on the server because that is your problem in relation to that &dbpath parameter in your connection string.

Look for a dbpath= in your code and make sure the path is correct.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

E:\home\Default\terraquacanoe.com\htdocs\paidlinks.mdb

i see nothing wrong with this


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are using IIS the path is usually driveletter\inetpub\wwwroot\something\something unless you are using virtual directories.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

the script is installed on a server and yes the server allows asp i have an asp guestbook running on the same server space and it works fine and yes i'm using virtual directories.........maybe my guestbook is interferring!?!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If I could take a look at the source I might be able to find your trouble.


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

Rockn I emailed you jsut now subject= Here you go!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The config file isn't set up to use virtual directories. It has to be the path exactly where the paidlinks.mdb file is sitting. Is there an actual directory named terraquacanoe.com? The incorrect setup of the config.asp file is the only reason I can see it not working.


----------

